# DNR New Land on the Au Sable.



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Looks like the DNR aquired some new land. 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-86469-503870--,00.html


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Seems like a good use of our liscense money.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree it's a good use of money but it's not license money. The Natural Resources Trust Fund is funded by royalties from minerals like gas and oil taken out of public lands. The Fund is actually quite flush and the DNR would love to buy more land in the southern 1/3 of the state. If you know anyone with a big chunk, especially bordering water or existing public land, who might like to leave a legacy for their fellow sportsmen, tell them about it. Heck even small parcels can be turned into access sites. I'll bet they could even negotiate some sort of naming rights. "partsman access" on the Shiawassee has kind of a nice ring, don't you think?


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

kzoofisher said:


> Agree it's a good use of money but it's not license money. The Natural Resources Trust Fund is funded by royalties from minerals like gas and oil taken out of public lands. The Fund is actually quite flush and the DNR would love to buy more land in the southern 1/3 of the state. If you know anyone with a big chunk, especially bordering water or existing public land, who might like to leave a legacy for their fellow sportsmen, tell them about it. Heck even small parcels can be turned into access sites. I'll bet they could even negotiate some sort of naming rights. "partsman access" on the Shiawassee has kind of a nice ring, don't you think?


I agree Kazoo, Shiawassee county is probably one the least water user friendly counties in the state, and I think the river is diamond in the rough, it needs some love! And more access sites. Im retired now and fishing as much as I can and helping out with different river cleanups, but It would be really cool to some neat stuff here, and give folks and kids a option to enjoy mother nature.
Mike.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Looks like the DNR aquired some new land.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-86469-503870--,00.html


That spot has been on trails to trout since it began.

http://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/arcgisonline/storymaps/fish_trouttrails/shortlist/index.html


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

-Axiom- said:


> That spot has been on trails to trout since it began.
> 
> http://www.midnr.com/Publications/pdfs/arcgisonline/storymaps/fish_trouttrails/shortlist/index.html


Yes, but this land acquisition also opens the property to trapping and hunting.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Yes, but this land acquisition also opens the property to trapping and hunting.


They have been logging on all the land around it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

-Axiom- said:


> They have been logging on all the land around it.


That should make it decent hunting when the new growth starts creating food and cover.


----------

